# [SOLVED] strange dmesg error

## gregw

HI all,

just spotted this on my amd64 2006.1 system.

```
factorial[19112]: segfault at 0000000000020f51 rip 0000000000402fee rsp 00007fff0b9cfd40 error 4

factorial[19115]: segfault at 0000000000020f51 rip 0000000000402fee rsp 00007fff441b9540 error 4

factorial[19119]: segfault at 0000000000020f51 rip 0000000000402fee rsp 00007fff339f6d80 error 4

factorial[19121]: segfault at 0000000000020f51 rip 0000000000402fee rsp 00007fff2afb8340 error 4

factorial[19124]: segfault at 0000000000020f51 rip 0000000000402fee rsp 00007fff051524d0 error 4

gentoo 
```

any idea what this error is? The system is working quite hapily and has been up and running all day. I'll reboot it later and see what happens.

GregWLast edited by gregw on Thu May 10, 2007 9:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## phajdan.jr

It means that program called "factorial" had crashed.

----------

## xanas3712

I think the question is "what is factorial"?  I haven't heard of it but I just got this message myself, this was my first search result..

----------

## zxy

Me, too.  Which package does it belong to.

----------

## phajdan.jr

equery belongs `which factorial` # requires gentoolkit

But it looks like author of this thread is not interested in the problem.

----------

## zxy

I'm interrested.

This is the output of equery that I get

```
# equery belongs `which factorial` 

which: no factorial in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

List all packages owning a particular set of files

```

And 

```
# locate factorial
```

returns nothing.

I suspect that the segfault was during install of some package, when running a test. But I'm not sure.

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *zxy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I suspect that the segfault was during install of some package, when running a test.

 

That's very probable. Try to search the logs and get the date and time when it happened. Then use some emerge log parser (for example qlop, part of portage-utils) to extract information which package was being compiled.

----------

## gregw

for info:

After a llong time looking at this, it is related to a crash of proftp server!

flagged resolved.

Cheers

GregW

----------

## dopey

factorial is a one of mysql's test cases.  It segfaults on every single x86_64 system I've ever built mysql on, so I've just decided to ignore it.  I haven't had any problems with mysql though, but I don't really do anything strenuous with mysql either.

----------

